# Here's some good Delt injection info from PM



## Cryptasm (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17338

anyone thinking about delt injects here is a good thread from our other board..

Also you can get a variey of diff size pins at www.sterilesyringes.com  best place to get yer pinz


----------



## aaron (Jun 28, 2006)

awesome info but i was lookin to see what the safe cc amt can be done in a delt. 1cc, 2cc, 3cc?


----------



## IVAN (Jul 2, 2006)

*well*

I have done 3 ml's before, but soemtimes I REALLY regretted it. I would stick to 1 - 2  ml's.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 2, 2006)

aaron said:
			
		

> awesome info but i was lookin to see what the safe cc amt can be done in a delt. 1cc, 2cc, 3cc?


it really depends on the size of your delts.  unless you have pro sized delts i wouldnt go over 1.5ml.  pro sized delts can take up to 3ml per injection.


----------

